# home made plow



## whitef150

I am new to this site, planning on making a plow for my truck. the truck is a 03 f150 4x4, anyone got any plans to build a plow or mounting one to a f150


----------



## Pennings Garden

why not buy a used one? or new, but I asume the money is why you want to build your own?


----------



## Crash935

Buy a used one, you will spend more $$$ than its worth.


----------



## hydro_37

Fabbing up a mount is very dangerous unless you have experience.


----------



## JBFab

I think this is probably doable in the home shop if it's not going to be used for commercial or "for hire" purposes, I had an idea of cutting plow sections out of an old water heater, that's my plan for the blade I'm making for a riding mower.


----------



## Joesno

i think youll spend over 1000$ on metal and it has no resale value. I would buy a used one for 1500$. and it will have minimum 800$ resale, that is if you keep it a while and service it properly.


----------



## sechracer

JBFab;671448 said:


> I think this is probably doable in the home shop if it's not going to be used for commercial or "for hire" purposes, I had an idea of cutting plow sections out of an old water heater, that's my plan for the blade *I'm making for a riding mower*.


you probably should have put that part in the first post. Do a search, a new member just did one and posted pictures. Should give you somewhere to start.


----------



## iceyman

sechracer;674631 said:


> you probably should have put that part in the first post. Do a search, a new member just did one and posted pictures. Should give you somewhere to start.


he didnt start the thread


----------



## coldcoffee

whitef150;670233 said:


> I am new to this site, planning on making a plow for my truck. the truck is a 03 f150 4x4, anyone got any plans to build a plow or mounting one to a f150


don't reinvent the wheel


----------



## grasskeepers

if its going on a lawn mower for 300 bucks you can get the plow from canadian tire well worth the money


----------



## sechracer

iceyman;674637 said:


> he didnt start the thread


oops..................


----------



## JBFab

sorry guys, no I wasn't the OP - it looks like he wants to make one for a truck, I was just giving a suggestion on a source for material that is already rolled. (The tank on most water heaters is the same thickness or thicker than most personal grade snowplows) Let me reiterate that I would advise against a homemade plow for anything other than personal use.


----------



## Yaz

Come on guys, give the guy some credit. let's not kill any creativity. I would bet lots of talented people here could make a plow as good or better than a commercial grade plow. Whether he's the guy, maybe not, but hey you'll never now. 

If not, I still would like to see the final outcome. Remember new company usually start up in someones garage.


----------



## jwkv

I work in a metal fab shop and thought about building one. I ended up getting all the the Meyer metalwork/mount/blade for $500 CAD Just had to buy a pump. Just had a little work to do one weekend to modify and fix the blade an I have been going for a couple of years with it. Cheaply and with not much labour. If I had of made one it would have been a lot of work to, pardon the phrase, Micky Moused one together. 
Now then, On to the original post. If you are going to build it, build it strong. You don't want it folding up in front of your truck when you are plowing.


----------

